# Nair OR Veet?



## _withoutYou (Nov 14, 2006)

Which one is better in general?

Thanks!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 14, 2006)

It depends on the person. I have sensitive skin, so Veet is perfect for me. Nair happens to burn a bit imo &gt;_&lt;


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 14, 2006)

I like Veet.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2006)

I like nair. I have only tried nair though so you could say I am somewhat baised.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 14, 2006)

I had an allergic reaction to Nair, but Veet Sensitive Skin works for me! And normally my skin isn't even that sensitive!

I've actually heard a lot of girls complain they had an allergic reaction to Nair...


----------



## LVA (Nov 14, 2006)

Nair is too strong for me .. and Veet is too weak. but i like Veet better


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I've tried Nair, and it didn't do anything for me. I'm not patient enough for hair to grow long enough to try either, nor do I like feeling stubbly, so I just shave daily LOL!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 14, 2006)

veet.

nair removes like 3 layers of skin, but not the hair.


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Veet!


----------



## cutiepatootie (Nov 14, 2006)

veet


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard Veet doesn't work.


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2006)

i like sally hansen.


----------



## Nox (Nov 14, 2006)

Veet. I go for the sensitive skin version. If you have fine hairs or peachy fuzz, it works really well!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Veet is gentler on my skin than nair but they both burn


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nair is too strong and I've never tried Veet


----------



## shesBANG (Nov 14, 2006)

waxing .... My hair is to thick for veet...and nair just smells to strong.


----------



## alicia8406 (Nov 14, 2006)

I used Nair for years, until I developed an allergic reaction to it. It works well if you can tolerate the strength of the chemicals and the smell! I was pretty pleased with Veet once I made the switch; its a lot more sensitive on the skin and generally has a lighter formula. However, I never got the smooth results from Veet like I did with Nair, so I've stopped using it as well. But my hairs is pretty thick, so I'm sure that affected the results. But I do suggest following the allergy test listed on the bottle for whichever product you decide to go with.


----------



## lo0olyta (Nov 17, 2006)

veet is perfect for me !!!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 17, 2006)

Veet. I used to use Nair, but it takes longer and irritates my skin.


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 17, 2006)

i;m with veet


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 18, 2006)

Veet


----------



## piratelysseh (Nov 18, 2006)

Veet = less irritation for me.


----------

